# I wish....



## Cavi (Dec 22, 2006)

the holidays would disappear altogether...RIMH:frown:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 22, 2006)

I think a lot of people feel that way, RIMH.

It's just a few more days and then it will be behind you again for another year.


----------



## sister-ray (Dec 22, 2006)

RunningInMyHeart said:


> the holidays would disappear altogether...RIMH:frown:




Same here RIMH.


----------



## Into The Light (Dec 22, 2006)

hang in there. only a few more days and it's over with. :hug:


----------



## Cavi (Dec 22, 2006)

sighhhh ty for the encouragement...RIMH


----------



## Thelostchild (Jan 12, 2007)

me to I really hate holidays I could go without them


----------



## Halo (Jan 12, 2007)

I think that a lot of us are really glad that they are over for another year....at least I know I am


----------



## Cavi (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh wow I had forgotten about this post...I've been doing so much better that this seems like it was written a century ago.........RIMH


----------



## Halo (Jan 12, 2007)

I am happy to hear that you are doing so much better RIMH


----------



## Cavi (Jan 13, 2007)

TY!..rimh


----------

